# احييكم احتاج استشارة روحية لو سمحتم.. يأست.. هل اؤذي نفسي .



## firas01 (8 فبراير 2013)

لا استطيع وصف الالم الذي اشعر به.. شعور بالذنب, ياس من الحياة, عذاب نفسي رهيب.. انا لا انقطع عن الصلاة لكن  تصوروا حتى غفران الرب لا يشفيني, فماذا سيشفيني اذا..

انا اتابع المنتدى منذ فترة قصيرة, وهذه اول مشاركة لي, ارجو ان تتفهموني, واتمنى عدم القسوة علي وتذكيري بفظاعة خطيتي فهذا ليس خفيا علي واذا كان موضوعي لا يلائم المنتدى فارجو من المشرفين حذفه.. لا مشكلة 

لا استطيع مسامحة نفسي على خطاياي التي اقترفتها بحق نفسي, وبحق يسوع المسيح لاني خالفت وصاياه , وفشلت من الخروج من هذا الشعور حتى اني افكر جديا بالانتحار, ضقت ذرعا بالحياة في هذا العذاب.

في اثناء مكوثي في دولة اوروبية لمدة سنتين تقريبا نسيت الرب تماما, وتماديت في  الخطية والشر, وقمت بكل ما يفقدني الشراكة مع الرب,صدقوني اني كنت في دوامة من الظلام والضلال ولم اكن استطيع المقاومة او رفض الخطية, فكنت ازني وانا في صراع مع ضميري, وبعد كل عمل زنا اقوم به, كنت اندم كثيرا واعاهد الرب ان لا اعود اخطا, لكن عند اول مشكلة تصادفني كنت الجا للعلاقات الجنسية للهروب من المشاكل ..

بالنهاية عدت لبلدي واستطعت الانتصار على كل القيود التي كان يقيدني بها ابليس,وصرت اكره الخطية ولم يعد لها سلطان علي بالمرة فانا اعيش حسب تعاليم المسيح  ..
انا اسامح نفسي على كل خطاياي لاني ندمت فعلا ولان هناك من دفع الثمن عني.. باستثناء خطية واحدة لا استطيع مسامحة نفسي عليها واشعر ان " خطيتي اكبر من ان تحتمل":
 عندما كنت خارج البلاد مارست خطية جنسية مقرفة( اتمنى انكم تفهمون قصدي) مع انها ضد مبادئي وقيمي الا انني في لحظة ضعف قررت تجريبها, وفعلا لم اجد بها اي لذة, ولكنها سببت لي جرحا عميقا بعيد الغور 

انا اعرف ان المسيح يغفر كل الخطايا وليست هناك خطية لم يدفع عنها الثمن على الصليب.. المشكلة ان الخطية بها ذنب اجتماعي كبير والمجتمع ينبذ من يمارس او يقع في براثنها.. انا اخطات بها مرة واحدة ولم ولن اعود لها ثانية, لانها خطية وتسيء للمسيح, وثانيا لانها ضد طبيعتي وميولي, لكن المجتمع الذي نعيش به لا يغفر لمن يخطا خطية كتلك, لهذا اشعر بالذنب من جهة اجتماعية, اذ ان اصدقائي ومعارفي يعرفونني باستقامتي واخلاقي ومبادئي واشعر باني اقترفت جريمة لا تغتفر..
*اي انني اشعر باني خنت قيمي ومبادئي والاخلاق التي تربينا عليها صغارا, اشعر اني خائن وعديم الشرف والكرامة*

بحسب تعاليم المسيح كل خطية مغفورة شرط الندم وعدم العودة لها وانا قد استوفيت الشروط واشعر بغفران الرب ومتاكد منه, لكن بحسب قيم المجتمع فهذه خطية لا تغتفر وينبذون من يزل بها( مع اني وقعت بها مرة واحدة في فترة طيشي وفي ذلك الوقت لم اكن قد تخطيت ال 19 وانا اليوم انفر منها لانني اشمئز واقسم اني لم اجد بها اي لذة او استمتاع بل على العكس عندما اخطات ووقعت بها شعرت باشمئزاز ونفور غريب)

الذنب الذي اشعر به لا يوصف وما دام غفران الرب لم يساعدني فلا اعتقد ان هناك ما يمكنني اللجوء اليه .لم اعد استطيع المقاومة العذاب دمرني وهذا فوق طاقتي, لذا ياست جدا ولا اشعر باي قيمة لي, ولكن ما يمعني من ايذاء نفسي اني لا اريد ان اجرح وادمر حياة احبائي فهم لا يستحقون

اشعر بالحرج منكم, ليس هناك من الجا اليه, لجات للرب ولكن لسبب  ما لم ارتح ناجيته وصليت وبكيت على خطاياي لاسابيع بايامها ولياليها انتم ملجاي الاخير 

لكن اذا كنت تماديت ولطخت منتداكم بقصتي القذرة, فسامحوني وامحوا الموضوع 

ما اتعسني انسانا


----------



## firas01 (8 فبراير 2013)

ترددت كثيرا قبل التسجيل وطرح الموضوع.. لكن ما شجعني هو يقيني ان المسيح بيده الحل والشفاء وفيه دوائي رغم اني لم ارتح حتى عند الصلاة , لكن لا يزال لدي بصيص ولو صغير من الامل


----------



## mary naeem (8 فبراير 2013)

أخي الصغير لا توجد خطية غير مغفورة ما دام قدمت توبة وندم واعترفت بها امام اب اعترافك
لس الأسف الشطان بيحارك بقوة لدركة انه بيدفعك انك تموت كافر عن طربق الانتحار
كل ما يخيلك هذا الشعور ردد هذه الكلمات
ربي يسوع سامحني
ربي يسوع اعني
ربي يسوع ارحمني انا الخاطي
وقول للشيطان ابعد عني يسوع فداني وقبل توبتي
واتكلم مع اب اعترافك زتكثر من التناول وحاول الاشتراك فى الخدمة واشغل وقت فراغك بالخدمة 
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 فبراير 2013)

Hi Firas 01 first step you have don Repentant and Rejoice and keep your mind all ways in a Small pray as much as you can ....keep your self busy at work at Bible reading and that think going slowly by slowly until the end of temptation that only you was cause it


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 فبراير 2013)

[COLOR="Navy"]*قصة حيــــــــــاة القديسة ( مريم التائبة )*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=262862&postcount=1

*
قصة حياة القديسة ( مريم المصرية ) *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2558
​
*فيلم عن ( حياة القديسة مريم المصرية )
*
الجزء الأول 

[YOUTUBE]hG246P0ta5Y[/YOUTUBE]

الجزء الثانى

[YOUTUBE]q15PjPSuB_E[/YOUTUBE] ​[/COLOR]


----------



## V mary (8 فبراير 2013)

*اخي أنصحك قراءة سيرة القديس الأنبا موسي الاسود
فيها كلام منفعة كتير و 
كما لايوجد عبد بلا خطية ولاسيد بلا مغفرة 
تب واعترف وأب اعترفاك نفسة هيرشدك ويوجهك ويطمنك 
وربنا يسندك ويرشدك ويكون معاك​*


----------



## firas01 (8 فبراير 2013)

اعترفت لاب اعترافي وصليت كثيرا للرب. هناك شيء ما يحيرني ومطيرلي النوم من عيني ليش لا اشعر بالسلام والرضا مع اني تائب تماما واعيش بالبر, ليش يا يسوع ما شفيتني من جرحي ( جرحي عميق ويتعلق بالشعور بالقيمة, فالذي يفعل تلك الفعلة ليس له قيمة في مجتمعنا).اي انني اشعر ان عار تلك الخطية لا يزال علي حتى بعد الاعتراف والتوبة, مع اني لا اطيقها وامقتها واكرهها جدا ولا اعرف كيف ولماذا قمت بتلك التجربة.
ليش يا يسوع ما بتشفيني توبتي حقيقية وصادقة ونابعة من قلبي.. اذا انت ما شفيتني وما عزيتني كان املي فيك .. فافكر انو وصلت لنقطة اللا عودة..


----------



## V mary (8 فبراير 2013)

*لماذا انت مستسلم لشيطان الياس 
فاي إحساس يفقدك سلامك هو من الشيطان 
حارب فاعتقد ان صليبك وتجربتك هو شيطان الياس 
لا تستلم وثق ان الله قد غفر لك كما غفر للمراءة الخاطئة 
انزع عنك شيطان الياس وثق بيسوع وبوعودة بغفران الخطايا 
وليس الغفران فقط وانما طرحها في بحر النسيان ولا تعود ذكرها 
افتح الصفحة البيضاء للرب ولا تسمح للشيطان بكتابة حرف واحد فيها 
وربنا يعطيك سلامة بشفاعة ام النور​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*يجب أن تسامح نفسك .... فعدم مسامحة النفس هى لعبة شيطانية ليضعك فى اليأس ... كما فعل مع يهوذا .... فخطية يهوذا لم تكن أكثر بشاعة من خطية بطرس .... فالخيانة = الإنكار ..... لكن بطرس سامح نفسه عندما سامحة المسيح .... لكن يهوذا سقط فى اليأس .... فانتحر ...

حبيبى .... محبة المسيح أقوى من أعظم الخطايا .... فعد وتصالح مع نفسك .... واهنأ بمحبة المسيح لك *


----------



## firas01 (9 فبراير 2013)

بصراحة انا مسامح نفسي على كل شيء الا تلك الخطية, فهي كالشوكة بحلقي واشعر انها جلبت لي العار وانه لن يزول الى اخر عمري..
الخطية هذه بشكل خاص دون الاخريات, تؤرقني وتعذبني يوميا ( ليست رغبة بممارستها بل ندما لاني وقعت بها ذات مرة). جلبت لي الاكتئاب, اشعر بعذاااااب شديد.

لماذا لا استطيع الشفاء منها رغم تضرعاتي لله؟؟ 

لا اريد الانتحار لانني ساسبب حزن احبائي, لكن انا يائس تماما واتعذب يوميا, اتمنى ان ياخذ الله نفسي حالا عندها تكون وفاتي طبيعية ولا يتالم اصدقائي ولا يشعرون بالذنب او ما شابه


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

firas01 قال:


> بصراحة انا مسامح نفسي على كل شيء الا تلك الخطية, فهي كالشوكة بحلقي واشعر انها جلبت لي العار وانه لن يزول الى اخر عمري..
> الخطية هذه بشكل خاص دون الاخريات, تؤرقني وتعذبني يوميا ( ليست رغبة بممارستها بل ندما لاني وقعت بها ذات مرة). جلبت لي الاكتئاب, اشعر بعذاااااب شديد.
> 
> لماذا لا استطيع الشفاء منها رغم تضرعاتي لله؟؟
> ...



*لا توجد مسامحة جزئية ..... لأنها بلا قيمة ..... 

هل ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص بتفاصيل تلك الخطية ...؟؟؟*


----------



## firas01 (9 فبراير 2013)

كيف ارسل لك رسالة خاصة؟؟


----------



## firas01 (9 فبراير 2013)

*firas01*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

*اوكى سأكلم الأدارة فى فتح امكانية الرسائل الخاصة واستثناءك من شروط المنتدى*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 فبراير 2013)

اخ فراس , انت مشكلتك مش ان الرب لم يغفر ليك لانه بالتأكيد غفر بحسب وعوده الصادقة 
مشكلتك انك لم تغفر لنفسك ,وابليس بيشجعك على انك متغفرش لنفسك علشان يعذبك 
بعد ما انت خرجت من تحت ايديه لما كان ماسكك بالخطايا والزنى , فلازم يحاول ويحارب فيك علشان لو معرفش يرجعك تانى للخطية والبعد عن ربنا , يبقى يتعبك ويجننك بالشعور بالذنب 

انت محتاج تعمل كده , اذ انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ماهو  قدام اسعى نحو الغرض
حدد فى حياتك فى حياتك الروحية مع ربنا هدف قدام عينيك انك تكبر معاه وتعرفه اكتر وتخدمه اكتر مثلا وخليك زى القطر ماشى ناحية الهدف ده من غير ما تبص وراك 

وبعدين مالك بقيم المجتمع ؟ هو انت تفتكر ان فيه حد فى المجتمع او حتى جوه الكنيسة مش عنده خطايا فى حياته وملاك طاهر اوى علشان يحكم عليك انت ؟
المسيح قال من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر , حد فيهم قدر يرفع حجرة واحدة ويرجم الست ديه ؟محدش قدر لان محدش فيهم بلا خطية 

انا شايفة كمان ان يمكن تكون مشكلتك انك شايف او بتقسم الخطايا لكبيرة وصغيرة على حسب تقسيمات البشر وشايف ان اللى انت عملته كان حاجة كبيرة اوى وخطية كبيرة اووووى اوى علشان كده مش قادر تسامح نفسك عليها 
بس انا عايزة اقولك ان عند ربنا مفيش خطايا كبيرة وخطايا صغيرة كله واحد نفس المقياس والله بينظر لكل الخطايا نفس النظرة


----------



## firas01 (9 فبراير 2013)

DESERT ROSE , هالخطية بالذات لا تغتفر حسب المجتمع, وهذا ما يعذبني, مهما تبت ومهما صليت ومهما فعلت فلا مغفرة لي. اشعر باني خنت القيم التي تربيت عليها واني بلا قيمة..
احبائي في حاجة الي, كيف سيصبح حالهم دوني, هذا ما يشغلني, لا ابالي لمصيري لاني استحق العذاب الابدي, لكن ما ذنب الاخرين لتدمر حياتهم بعد ان اتوفى.. 

انا عارف نفسي كويس مش حقدر اسامح حالي علي عملته لانه جريمة اخلاقية وهذا التفكير متجذر في اعماقي لا استطيع رفضه او تغييره, حاولت كتير مسامحة نفسي ولكن عندما اتذكر تلك الخطية اشعر بالاشمئزاز من نفسي واشعر باهانة وذل شديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

firas01 قال:


> DESERT ROSE , هالخطية بالذات لا تغتفر حسب المجتمع, وهذا ما يعذبني, مهما تبت ومهما صليت ومهما فعلت فلا مغفرة لي. اشعر باني خنت القيم التي تربيت عليها واني بلا قيمة..
> احبائي في حاجة الي, كيف سيصبح حالهم دوني, هذا ما يشغلني, لا ابالي لمصيري لاني استحق العذاب الابدي, لكن ما ذنب الاخرين لتدمر حياتهم بعد ان اتوفى..
> 
> انا عارف نفسي كويس مش حقدر اسامح حالي علي عملته لانه جريمة اخلاقية وهذا التفكير متجذر في اعماقي لا استطيع رفضه او تغييره, حاولت كتير مسامحة نفسي ولكن عندما اتذكر تلك الخطية اشعر بالاشمئزاز من نفسي واشعر باهانة وذل شديد



*مغفرة المجتمع ليست هى المهمة ..... المهم مغفرة السماء .... *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 فبراير 2013)

انت بتقيس على قيم المجتمع , وحسب قيم المجتمع مفيش حاجة بتتغفر لا كبير ولا صغير لان قليل من الناس اللى بيعرف يغفر لغيره 
علشان كده بقولك مالك بقيم المجتمع ؟ ركز فى قيم الله بس 
وزى ماقولتلك قيمه بتقول ان مفيش عنده حاجة اسمها خطية كبيرة وصغيرة كله عنده نفس المستوى , الخطية فى نظره مرض بيبعد الانسان عنه وعن مكان راحته مع ربنا , فهى فى نظره واحدة 

وقيم الله بتقول انه غفرلك فعلا ومستعد ان يشفى نفسك من الذل اللى انت حاسس بيه لو انت قولتله يارب اشفينى من الذكريات المؤلمة ديه 
بس تكون مستعد فكريا ونفسا لده , متقولش انا عارف نفسى مش هعرف اغفر لنفسى 
طول ما انت بتقول كده لنفسك مش هتغفر لنفسك فعلا 
لكن الافضل انك تغير الحوار الداخلى بينك وبين نفسك وتخليه بما ان الرب بذاته غفرلى كل خطاياى الكثيرة يبقا انا كمان اقدر اغفر لنفسى 
ومتفكرش فى المجتمع , لانه مش المدينة الفاضلة ومحدش ليه الحق فى ادانتك الا اذا كان بلا خطية وده مش موجود فى الحياة


----------



## firas01 (9 فبراير 2013)

صليت وطلبت من يسوع ان ينسيني هذه الذكريات, فانا قمت بتلك الخطية مرة واحدة دون تفكير ودون وعي ولست ممن ابتلوا بها ( اعني شذوذ, مارسته مرة عندما كنت في 19, وكانت تجربة مريرة, لم اعرف ما الذي دفعني لتجربة هذا وبمحبة يسوع اقسم اني لم اجد لذة بذلك بل على العكس نفور وامتعاض)

لماذا انا غير قادر على مسامحة نفسي, طلبت من يسوع ان يشفيني من تلك الذكرى التي تنغض حياتي.
الشيطان يقول لي يوميا: انت بلا قيمة لان من مارسها مرة فانتهى الامر وقد وصم بها طول عمره.
هذا ليس صحيحا!!!! انا لا انجذب الا الى الاناث 100%.
وانا لا انظر الى البنات الا نظرة احترام بعدما عرفت محبة المسيح وصارت نظراتي بريئة ولم يعد الجنس يسيطر على تفكيري, فقد انتصرت عليه لاني احب المسيح.

لكن اريد ان اكون رجلا, كيف اتعايش مع هذه الحقيقة " انت لست رجلا لانك مارست تلك الخطية, كنت صغيرا ودون وعي ام لا هذا لا يهم فقد حكم عليك ولقد وصمت بها"

يا يسووووووووووع اشفيني من هذه الافكار. سيطرت علي تماما.
انا لا استطيع العيش وانا احتقر نفسي. لا اعلم كيف اخطات وجربت ذاك الفعل المشين, انا مجرم واستحق الموت

صليت للرب كثيرا لينور لي قلبي, لكن لا اعرف ماذا يمنعني من تقبل الغفران, كيف اقتنع انها خطيئة مثل غيرها من الخطايا؟؟ اشعر بانها الجريمة  العظمى والتي لا يقوم بها الا المجرمون عديمو القيم.

انا اليوم اعيش حياة توبة محبة مع الله والناس, لازلت شابا في اول العشرينات, ولقد قررت العيش حياة مسيحية لان هذا هو الصواب واعتقدت اني ساجد الراحة به.

من خبرتكم الروحية وتجربتكم مع المؤمنين, ما هي مشكلتي؟؟؟ لماذا لا اعود احترم نفسي واعيش حياة طبيعية طالما انني اليوم على خير ما يرام وشخصية محترمة ولا افكر بالشر ولا بالنجاسة وليس هناك اية اغرائات او شهوات تهزني او تؤثر علي, فانا لن اسقط ثانية, لكن رغم كل هذا لا اشعر باني استحق الحياة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2013)

*تم منحك صلاحية التواصل على الخاص ..... منتظر تواصلك*


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2013)

*الأخ الغالي في المسيح firas01
سلام و نعمة رب المجد تملاء قلبك و عقلك

تابعت موضوعك بالصدفة ...... و أحسست بكل كلمة
كتبتها بكل شغف و شعرت بمدي توبتك من قلبك

لكن سأفاجئك برد قد يكون مختلف بعض الشئ
أقول لشخصك " إفرح " صدقني إفرح من كل قلبك
فيسوع الحنان يُريدك أنت نعم أنت بالذات صدقني
شخص رب المجد يبحث عنك بمنتهي الإصرار كل يوم
كل دقيقة كل ثانية ........ لأنه بمنتهي البساطة يدعو
الخُطاة إلي التوبة " لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ ‍أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ".
فصدقني أنت حبيبه لأنه يُتيح لشخصك الفرصة مراراً و تكراراً
فتقبلها أخي الغالي و لا تفوت الفرصة و إكسب نعيم العيش
في و مع حضن الفادي الحنان الذي من أجلك و يُنادي عليك دوماً
مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2013)

*من منا لم يخطأ خطايا فى نظره بشعه واكبر من ان تحتمل .. وتنغصنا كل يوم .. من منا يظهر للمجتمع غايه فى النبل والاحترام والكرامه .. وهو يعلم انه بأعماله لا يكون شيئاً .. *

*المرآه التى  امسكت فى ذات الفعل ... لم تكن فقط تعانى من الم الخطيه .. وانما ايضاً الم العار .. والذل والفضيحه .. لم تكن هى فقط من تؤنب نفسها ..انما ايادى والسنها كثيره امتدت اليها بالسوء ..*

*تخيل معى ولو للحظه ان خطيئتك هذه كانت انكشفت للجميع .. كيف سيكون شعورك حينئذ .. ؟*

*ولكن لان مسيحنا مراحمه واسعه .. فلقد سترك رغم ذلك .. واعطاك الفرصه لتتوب .. وتعود تتحد به من جديد .. *

*فهو يحبك اكثر مما تحب نفسك ومراحمه اوسع من مراحمك لذا استطاع ان يغفر لك رغم عدم مغفرتك لنفسك .. ولكن .. ان كنت لا تستطيع .. فأعطه خطيتك وقل له انها اقوى من احتمالك .. ولكنك يا من احتمل الصليب ستحتملها .. اعطه عقلك وقلبك وماضيك وحاضرك .. واسمح له ان يسير معك فى مستقبلك .. 

لا تتذكر خطيئتك .. بل تذكر مغفرته .. 
لا تذكر المجتمع .. بل ستره .. 
لا تذكر ادانتك لنفسك .. بل رحمته*

*واهزم شيطان الذنب برحمة ربنا يسوع*​


----------



## firas01 (11 فبراير 2013)

معكم حق. اني اليوم في الطريق الصحيح وتائب هذا سبب كافي لاكون سعيدا.

 علي تجديد ذهني وطرد كل القيود والافكار الشيطانية الكاذبة المزروعة براسي , مثل عدم الغفران لخطية حتى ولو انك قمت بها بجيل صغير واليوم انت بعيد عنها اشد البعد وليس فيك اي اثر فيها او رغبة بها. 
مجرد قيامك بخطية مرة واحدة يجعلك تبكي عليها العمر كله؟؟؟ لماذا صلب المسيح اذا؟ وما معنى هذه الافكار. هذه افكار ضد الايمان تماما.

المشكلة انها متجذرة في عقلي الباطني, علي المثابرة لتغييرها واستئصالها من جذورها تماما, لكن هذا يحتاج لبعض الوقت والمثابرة. فاحيانا اكون مرتاحا فتباغتني هذه الفكرة بانه لا غفران لك وانت لست رجلا لانك قمت بها مرة, ولكن عندما اصلي تختفي الفكرة تماما.. اي علي الجهاد ضد هذه الافكار, وهناك شيء غريب ورائع , بمجرد مقاومتي لتلك الافكار ورفضها تذهب تماما وتتلاشى.. اي علي فقط رفضها. 
الشيطان فقد سيطرته على حياتي, فيريد تقييدي بالشعور بالذنب وبالاكاذيب( لن تغفر خطيتك مهما تفعل حتى ولو صرت قديسا!! هذا كلام ؟؟هذا كلام من يريد تدميرنا ولا يريد لنا الخير. فعلى اي اساس هنالك خطية ليس لها مغفرة, اولسنا بشرا؟؟ )

اشكر كل من شارك بالموضوع, لقد ساعدتموني كثيرا, واستفدت جدا من نصائحكم. 
سلام المسيح يكون معكم احبائي


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2013)

أخي الحبيب ولو اني دخلت متأخر جداً، ولكن ما أُريد قوله أن لا تستثقل خطيئتك قط، لأن نقطة واحدة من دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم كفيلة أن تطهر المسكونة كلها آلاف مؤلفة من المرات ولا تنسى المكتوب وضعه نصب عينيك دائماً وركز فيه جداً:
فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي (عبرانيين 9: 14)
وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً (عبرانيين 9: 12)
ففعل دم الرب يسوع يرتفع فوق الزمن ليشمل الأزل ويمتد للأبد، فالله لن ينظر لخطايانا بل ينظر لعدم توبتنا، فأن كان غفرانه حاضر لماذا لا نتوب، وأن تبنا وصدقنا أنه غفر خطايانا لأنه أمين وعادل لأن أن اعترفنا بخطايانا فأن دمه يطهرنا من أي خطية، فأن كان غفر وطهر وغسل فلماذا نعود مرة أخرى وننظر للخطية وكأنها بلا غفران إذ نتحمل ثقلها ولا نغفرها لأنفسنا بسبب دم الحمل
الله غفر فماذا يغوزنا بعد، أيعوزنا رأي الناس وقبولهم لنا !!! ومن هم الناس أمام الله الحي !!! أليس مكتوب: [ من هو الذي يُدين !!! المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله، الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا (رومية 8: 34)
فالمرأة التي امسكت في ذات الفعل، الكل أدانها ولكن الله بررها، وكل الناس انصرفوا فارغين في خجل أمام محبة الله وإعلان غفرانه، لأنه يطرد المتكبر وينزل الأعزاء من على الكراسي، فالفريسي وقف يفتخر بأعماله فخرج مدان، والخاطي قرع صدره وقال الله ما اغفر لي أنا الخاطي فانصرف مبرراً، فالفجار أمام الله يخرج مبرراً كإنسان جديد ولا تُحسب له خطية، أما المتكبر الذي يعمل أعمال حسنه يظن أنها خلاصه أو أن الله سيكافئه لأنه بار، فأن الخزي يُغطي وجهه لأنه لم يكن في حاجة لله، أما الخاطي والفاجر والدنس والنجس فهم في شديد الحاجة لحمل الله فيأتوا إليه فيخرجوا من محضره محملين بالخيرات وقوة الغفران وفرح الرجاء الحي
​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2013)

قد تم كتابة موضوع سابق أحب التذكير به واسم الموضوع [ *ما بين الشعور بالذنب وتأنيب الروح القدس - كيف نُميز صوت الروح القدس* ] وهذا هو الموضوع:
​ 
نستطيع  أن نُميز صوت الروح القدس في داخل قلوبنا، فهو عندما ينتهر، فهو ينتهر  برحمة عظيمة أساس جوهرها المحبة، لأن المحبة طبيعة الله، أي أنها جوهر  طبيعة الله وليست مجرد صفة يتصف بها، بل طبيعته، وانتهار الروح القدس ليس  الانتهار المصحوب بالتسلط الذي يكشف عن ضعف في النفس فتقع في حالة من اليأس  وفقدان الرجاء، وربما ينشأ في النفس هذا الشعور من تبكيت الضمير الطبيعي  الذي للإنسان ومن جراء الحزن الملازم لفعل الخطية، هذا التبكيت والحزن الذي  يظنه البعض خطأ أنه صوت الله، مع أنه في الحقيقة مرض نفسي يحتاج إلي علاج،  أما الانتهار الذي يقود برفق إلى التوبة ومحبة الله فهو عمل الله الحقيقي.
وعندما يؤنب الروح القدس الضمير فهو لا يحطم ولا يقتل ولا يضع الخاطئ أمام  الدينونة والرعب من الموت، بل يكشف له دينونة الخطية وفسادها المُريع وفعلها المُدمرّ للنفس،  ويقدم صوت النجاة بمحبة الله، إذ يُعلن في القلب: أن الجحيم ليس للإنسان بل  للشياطين، أما الإنسان له التوبة ورجاء الحياة الأبدية في المسيح  المُخلِّص، لأن الملكوت وحياة الأبد هي للإنسان محبوب الله الخاص.

​   وعموماً كل حزن لا ينشأ توبة، أو تأنيب يخلو من المحبة، ليس من الروح  القدس، وربما يرجع إلي الذاكرة وإلي خبرات قديمة، أو إلي الشعور بالذنب، أو  فهم خاطئ للحياة الروحية، إذ يظن الإنسان أنه بتأنيب نفسه ينجو من غضب  الله الذي يستشعره في ضميره، أو يشعر أن هذا من داعي الاتضاع لكي يكون  مقبولاً عند الله، مع أنه بالطبع ليس من الاتضاع على الإطلاق.ومن هُنا نردك  التعليم الخاطئ عن تأنيب النفس ومحاسبتها، إذ أن في تلك الساعة الإنسان  يؤنب نفسه ويوبخها بعيداً عن الروح القدس، روح البرّ، روح الحياة الذي يعتق  من سلطان الخطية والموت في المسيح يسوع.

​ عموماً  الاتضاع الحقيقي، ليس في تبكيت النفس والقول أني لا أنفع أو لا أستحق، بل هو  إحساس عميق بمحبة الله وصلاحه يجعل الإنسان يشعر بأنه فعلاً وواقعياً لا  شيء على الإطلاق، ولكنه أصبح في المسيح ذو قيمة عظيمة للغاية، لأنه أصبح  هيكلاً لله الحي، هيكلاً مُخصصاً لحلوله في داخله. أما إذا حاول الإنسان  بدون استعلان صلاح الله ومحبته في قلبه، أن يقول أنا خاطئ، فإن رد الفعل  عند هؤلاء الذين يقولون أنهم خطاة تراه في أنهم أكثر الناس تسلطاً وكبرياءً  وعجرفة !!! فيا إما يكونوا أكثر يأساً وبعداً عن الله، وفي شعورهم الداخلي  فشل زريع مع إحباط وعدم الأقبال على الحياة مع الله قط، أو يكونوا في كبرياء ويتكلوا على ذراعهم ومحاولة سعيهم المتواصل (بإرادتهم الخالية من قوة الله) أن يخلصوا أنفسهم ويتصنعوا الروحيات ويظهرون انفسهم كأن لهم قداسة عظيمة مع أنها مهرتأه جداً لأنها من صنع إيديهم، فلا يستطيعوا أن يُقيموا علاقة مع الله بل مع أنفسهم الذين يفتخرون بها في داخلهم ويظهرون أنهم متضعين وحية الكبرياء مستترة في قلبهم الخفي...
​ 

ولكن  من تذوق غفران الله كحقيقة واقعية في حياته بعمل الروح القدس في القلب،  ويثق به ثقة إيمان حي، لا يقول أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره يشهد  الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه من الداخل :
 أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبـــــه يســـــوع​


----------

